# gourami vs. ramshorn



## keysturtle (Jun 4, 2008)

I've read mixed reports on whether or not gouramis will eat snails. I'm thinking of adding one or more to my aquarium (I'm leaning more toward pearls at the moment) and if they would pick off the small ramshorn snails it would be a bonus. Can anybody comment?


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

keysturtle said:


> I've read mixed reports on whether or not gouramis will eat snails. I'm thinking of adding one or more to my aquarium (I'm leaning more toward pearls at the moment) and if they would pick off the small ramshorn snails it would be a bonus. Can anybody comment?


Well I've seen my female betta eat ramshorns right out of their shell, and bettas and gouramis are related (both labyrinth fish) so it wouldn't surprise me. I've also seen my adult killifish occasionally eat a ramshorn as well.


----------



## turtles404 (Jun 1, 2008)

I have several different kinds of snails in my tank and my gourami doesn't mess with any of them. Hope that helps...oh and I have a female betta in there too. She doesn't mess with anything except the shrimp.


----------



## keysturtle (Jun 4, 2008)

Hmmm. Maybe it just depends on the individual fish. I'll try to pick one that looks like a snail killer! Whatever that looks like....


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

turtles404 said:


> I have several different kinds of snails in my tank and my gourami doesn't mess with any of them. Hope that helps...oh and I have a female betta in there too. She doesn't mess with anything except the shrimp.


Just goes to show how individual fish can be. The same female betta that wipes out my ramshorns has coexisted perfectly fine with shrimp without any problems!

Crazy!


----------

